# Is she too thin?



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. Would just like to find out whether she's too thin. I get a whole lot of comments saying that she's very thin. Thx.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If you cannot see her ribs then no she is not too thin; she's just not fat.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

she looks alright to me..:thumbup:


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

My pup- people always say...who do not know gsd's.. She is too thin.

My dh, my friends, strangers

But I notice my vet says she's perfect, the dog trainer- in which they only train gsd's- say- no she is not thin..they grow fast and u do not want fat on them..etc

Looking at your photos then...they would also say your pup is just fine.

Cute pup


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

The camera angle is off.
How old is your lil' girl?
She doesn't look skinny from what I can tell...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope, not too thin.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Verivus said:


> If you cannot see her ribs then no she is not too thin; she's just not fat.


This is the best thing I have heard all day! I very much agree and may have to steal this line


----------



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

Thx everyone!



DanielleOttoMom said:


> The camera angle is off.
> How old is your lil' girl?
> She doesn't look skinny from what I can tell...


Sorry for the angle but that's the best i could do as she kept comin towards me or moving when I was taking her pic  She's born on 21/12/2012 so that'll make her slightly more than 3 months? Or 13 1/2 weeks to be exact. She seemed to be a little small for her age.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Jimmycth said:


> Thx everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the angle but that's the best i could do as she kept comin towards me or moving when I was taking her pic  She's born on 21/12/2012 so that'll make her slightly more than 3 months? Or 13 1/2 weeks to be exact. She seemed to be a little small for her age.


I think she's a beautiful girl.

My female is almost 5 and last time she went to the vet...I think she was around 62 pds. Females are *usually* a little smaller than the males. It's a huge myth about GSD's and their sizes. Most of the public think they should be over 100+ pds. That is *usually" not true.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She also looks great to me BUT you need to really keep an eye on them the first year. THey grow so fast and the amount of food they need also changes. One week I may have my pups on one amount and the next week I start seeing the boney look that means I have to up the amount....

So I have to really pay attention and LOOK at my dog!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think she looks fine, from what I can see in the pics. My pup is probably even thinner!! I thought mine was too skinny too, because some people actually thought she was small, but she is steadily putting on weight, which is better then them gaining 10 pounds a week


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

She looks fine. They go through awkward stages and they tend to look lanky at times. Don't overfeed her and keep her lean while she grows. It cuts down on joint issues if you keep them lean.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We want our fast growing GSD puppies to grow slow & steady.

To me, she looks fine


----------



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

Thx again everyone!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah. She looks fine to me too. Everyone says the same about Rocco, that he's too thin. I go with what the vet says: if you can't see the ribs, they are fine.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the same problem with people thinking my dog is too thin also. My pup was born on 12-20-11 so they are almost the exact same age and look very similar in body structure. People's comments bothered me so much that I took him to the vet, they told me he was fine. How much does she weigh? Rio weighs 37 lbs and is lanky.


----------



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> I have the same problem with people thinking my dog is too thin also. My pup was born on 12-20-11 so they are almost the exact same age and look very similar in body structure. People's comments bothered me so much that I took him to the vet, they told me he was fine. How much does she weigh? Rio weighs 37 lbs and is lanky.


LOL the last time we weigh she was at 22 lbs! That was 2 days ago.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jimmycth said:


> LOL the last time we weigh she was at 22 lbs! That was 2 days ago.


I just looked at her again on my CPU instead of my Ipod and she looks perfectly proportionate. I would guess that she would be close to the standard when she is fully grown. Even though my pup weighs more, he looks skinnier. He was the biggest one in the litter, but this is not why I picked him. Anyway she looks great!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Use the words 'slim' and 'slender' to describe your dog.
Just tell people she is a future GSD Super Model.
Some GSDs (usually ASL) have a slender build. They aren't all line-backers, some are running backs,
some are wide receivers.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> Some GSDs (usually ASL) have a slender build.


This might sound stupid but what does ASL stand for. I will start using slender as well. Thank You!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Brisco1983 said:


> This might sound stupid but what does ASL stand for. I will start using slender as well. Thank You!


Not 100% sure, but I'd guess ASL=American Show Line.


----------



## Jimmycth (Mar 25, 2012)

By the way she's growing at about 1 kg per week. Is that normal?


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

I think she looks great! Sam is on the smaller side with weight. She is 17 weeks, today, and weighed 27lb yesterday! My husband and friends think she is very thin, but the vet says she is perfect! I would rather her be lean and grow slowly, than have her heavy right now. It's not good on their joints! 

Here she is at 17 weeks!


----------

